# Desk Shrimp Cube - 4g



## CollegeKid (Oct 15, 2014)

I had a 2gallon vase and it really struggled without a filter. I added a Hagen Elite Mini and it is perfect for my tank. The RCS love the flow and the tank in general. I couldn't keep the shrimp alive without the filter.


----------



## KwhyLE (Nov 9, 2014)

I was afraid of that... But I guess I'm going to have to get one... I was thinking about the Aquatop IF201. I read somewhere here that you can just drill more holes in the spray bar and stuff the filter to reduce the flow a bit. I want it to go behind the rocks in the back corner so the cambomba and spiralis can hide it.


----------



## KwhyLE (Nov 9, 2014)

I got my plants in and I changed the big rock to a smaller more porous one to promote bacteria growth. 

I also got the new light in but I dont like the color temperature on it but I think I'll get more growth out of it. 7W vs 3W. 

Here's what the cube looks like today.









New light


----------

